# I don't want a baby but I'm feeling broody???!



## lepaskilf

I'm not sure where to post this or if this is the right place! Maybe you can help or point me in the right direction?

Does anyone have any feelings like this?? My head says no, my life is great the way it is with one lO who is 2.5 years old, my career in front of me, lots of fun summer adventures to come. Having a baby just doesn't seem right, or will fit in to our lives!............ but why can't I stop thinking about it!!! Is broodyness a hormonal thing? Wil it go away or do I subconciously want another baby and will soon realise this!! Or do I want one but now's not the right time so I'm in denial??

Please help!!! I'm soo confused!


----------



## K12B

I know exactly what you mean!! Lol :)

I am more than happy with life at the moment and really really enjoying my LG who is 15 months old. My OH has been broody for a while and I was not feeling the same, although coming back to baby and bump has brought back all the broody feelings.

I know in my head that I do not want another right at the moment.....but all I can think about is babies!!!!!

Its enough to drive a girl crazyyy!!! haha xx


----------



## lepaskilf

Completely crazy lol!!!........... It's mad where these feelings are coming from and my OH definately doesn't want another one ever, at all!!! So it just makes the feelings worse as although I don't want another one now, who to say these feelings will make me change my mind in a years time?!!

I'm glad I'm not the only wierd one (sorry :)) feeling like this!


----------



## K12B

Lol! No far from it :) We can be crazy together haha...

Do you think your OH will change his mind about wanting another? xx


----------



## lepaskilf

K12B said:


> Lol! No far from it :) We can be crazy together haha...
> 
> Do you think your OH will change his mind about wanting another? xx

I brought the subject up yesterday with him. Just asking if he'd EVER want another and he said no! He doesn't think he'd enjoy having 2 children like he enjoys having just Tom.

I am sort of with him in agreement but I know I will change my mind in a year or 2 but I don't think he will :(


----------



## K12B

I can kind of understand that....It's hard to imagine being able to love another as much as your first?!

Although I know we'd both like another in a year or two, I do think it would be strange to share your love out :) Lol!

Maybe he will change his mind as he sees your little boy growing up, and not being a baby anymore? xx


----------



## lepaskilf

I don't think it's the fact that he doesn't think he will love it. I think it's more the stress of not being able to relax when we go out, like we can with Tom and holidays being more expensive, and the general children's tantrums x2. That sort of stuff!

He might come ound one day but he's just lost his year long contract for work so it's even less likely now that he'd even consider the idea!! I'm not tooo fussed at the moment, but I bet I will be in a couple of years! Lets hope it all changes then x


----------

